# FreeBSD 8.1 : 1 CPU active on 2 ?



## SPlissken (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi all

This morning i have upgraded from 8-Stable to 8.1-Prerelease

Everything seems to be fine except when using lame, it uses only one CPU instead of both.
Before , with 8-Stable , it was using both and speed was around 66x (using 2 CPU)

Powerd is launched like this : powerd -a adaptive

Any ideas are welcome


```
[splissken@SPFreeBSD ~]$ uname -a 
FreeBSD SPFreeBSD 8.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-PRERELEASE #0: Sat Jul  3 07:07:19 CEST 2010     splissken@SPFreeBSD:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SPKERNEL  i386
[splissken@SPFreeBSD ~]$
```


```
LAME 3.97 32bits (http://www.mp3dev.org/)
CPU features: MMX (ASM used), SSE, SSE2
Using polyphase lowpass filter, transition band: 10758 Hz - 11025 Hz
Encoding ROUTE20100624.wav to ROUTE20100624.mp3
Encoding as 22.05 kHz  96 kbps j-stereo MPEG-2 Layer III (7.3x) qval=3
    Frame          |  CPU time/estim | REAL time/estim | play/CPU |    ETA 
 22550/130965 (17%)|    0:17/    1:43|    0:17/    1:43|   33.157x|    1:25 
-------------47:12-------------------------------------------------------------
   kbps        LR    MS  %     long switch short %
   96.0        5.6  94.4        99.9   0.1   0.0
```


```
last pid:  6987;  load averages:  0.87,  0.88,  0.94    up 0+09:59:51  19:02:43
40 processes:  2 running, 38 sleeping
CPU: 50.4% user,  0.0% nice,  0.4% system,  0.0% interrupt, 49.2% idle
Mem: 135M Active, 1618M Inact, 128M Wired, 49M Cache, 112M Buf, 55M Free
Swap: 1024M Total, 28K Used, 1024M Free

  PID USERNAME    THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE   C   TIME   WCPU COMMAND
 6983 root          1 118    0  3644K  2144K CPU1    1   0:22 100.00% lame
  693 splissken     1  44    0 82220K 54476K select  0   8:49  0.59% Xorg
 1542 root          1  44    0  3348K   884K select  0   1:54  0.00% powerd
  751 splissken     1  44    0 23872K 16856K select  0   1:46  0.00% Terminal
 1177 splissken     3  59    0 27488K  9016K ucond   0   0:14  0.00% mpd
```


----------



## FrogLS (Jul 4, 2010)

SPlissken said:
			
		

> Hi all
> 
> This morning i have upgraded from 8-Stable to 8.1-Prerelease



I think this can be called a "major version update". There is a FAQ to that topic


```
LAME 3.97 32bits (http://www.mp3dev.org/)
```

lame 3.97 is outdated. The current version is lame-3.98.4.

Are your ports up to date?


----------



## SPlissken (Jul 4, 2010)

I ugraded also lame this morning and did a try again, same thing...


----------



## SPlissken (Jul 4, 2010)

Well it 's seems to be ok now

```
LAME 3.98.4 32bits (http://www.mp3dev.org/)
CPU features: MMX (ASM used), SSE (ASM used), SSE2
Resampling:  input 22.05 kHz  output 16 kHz
Using polyphase lowpass filter, transition band:  5742 Hz -  5935 Hz
Encoding MASQUE20100627.wav to MASQUE20100627.mp3
Encoding as 16 kHz single-ch MPEG-2 Layer III (10.7x)  24 kbps qval=3
    Frame          |  CPU time/estim | REAL time/estim | play/CPU |    ETA 
 92533/92533 (100%)|    0:47/    0:47|    0:48/    0:48|   69.638x|    0:00 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   kbps       mono %     long switch short %
   24.0      100.0        89.4   6.4   4.2
```


----------

